# Leonid Leonidovich Sabaneyev (1881 - 1968)



## TxllxT

Russian composer & music critic, who in 1915 publicly denounced Prokofiev's Scythian Suite, while the premiere was cancelled and Prokofiev still hadn't published the score.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Eschbeg

Sabaneyev is the author of one of my favorite quotes about Debussy: describing Debussy's close attention to minute details of scoring and instrumentation, Sabaneyev said, "Debussy writes out all the orchestral details without any regard for the fact that half of them are not heard."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This sounds like a composer worth looking up!


----------



## Medtnaculus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This sounds like a composer worth looking up!


I can't recommend him enough for fans of Scriabin. Michael Schaffer has an outstanding recording of many of his piano works (plus the piano trio).


----------



## insomniclassicac

Great news!

I really enjoyed Volume 1 of Genuin's Leonid Sabaneev: Complete Works for Piano, performed by Michael Schäfer, released back in 2013.

http://www.genuin.de/en/04_d.php?k=360

Well, per an email reply I just received, Genuin will finally be releasing Volume 2 on April 16 of this year! 

Here's hoping this installment will contain as many wonderful discoveries as the first. (Including Sabaneev's haunting op. 15 piano sonata, "In Memory of Skryabin", would be a real bonus!) :cheers:


----------

